# Breeding Budgies



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

hi sorry to barge in like this but i have budgies and they wont seem to mate what can i be doing wrong


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jonathand said:


> hi sorry to barge in like this but i have budgies and they wont seem to mate what can i be doing wrong



Hi jonathand!

Are you talking about a different species of bird?

Let me know and I will designate your concerns to a seperate thread where someone can help you, okay?


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi jonathand!
> 
> Are you talking about a different species of bird?
> 
> Let me know and I will designate your concerns to a seperate thread where someone can help you, okay?


Yes they are talking about the parakeet. How many pairs do you have in one cage. How big is the cage and is there any extrea cocks or hens. Also what kind of nest box are you using for them. If its open odds are they wont use it. They like inclosed boxes with a holy big enough for them to get in. On the bottom of the nest box there should be a rounded out dish that sorta makes a nest bowl for them to lay in.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If they are parrakeets one thing for sure in a aivery setting you never want spare hens. Its best to add 1 or 2 extra males. As a hen without a mate. can cause many problems. And then with boxes. The male will pickout a box draw the hen to it. And they go to work. As long as they are not botherd and the season is right. A person with parrakeets will notice the hen s wattle/ crere area will go to a crusty brown color when she is in season. A whit crere she is off season not ready to nest. So watching that you know if everything else is right. Then it will not be long befor nesting is going on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

jonathand said:


> hi sorry to barge in like this but i have budgies and they wont seem to mate what can i be doing wrong


my first question would be are you prepared to breed budgies, and take on all the responsibilities of proper care and feeding of the parents? they have to be healthy, and at least one year of age. its very difficult to have just one pair go to nest, as they prefer being in groups. each pair can have their own individual cage, but they need to be able to see each other. make sure you have a male and female; males have a blue cere, and in females the cere should be tan or brown (the cere is the area of skin around the nostrils). have agood avian vet lined up before you need one, and set aside money in case of an emergency. if the parents for some reason dont raise a baby, you have to take on that responsibility, and babies can be hard to hand feed, especially the first couple of weeks.

you will need to make sure you have excellent homes lined up for all of them, or be prepared to keep them all yourself. from your question, though, im wondering why you want to breed your birds?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

make shur u have a large cage put in some sqaub food because if the budgies see it then thell no theres food for the young and if u want them to breed dont handle them too much put in some nesting materials to


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

christina11 said:


> make shur u have a large cage put in some sqaub food because if the budgies see it then thell no theres food for the young and if u want them to breed dont handle them too much put in some nesting materials to


Budgies dont use nesting materials. What is "squab food"??


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

SQUAB or baby bird food is for feeding the baby budgeis ther r special types of baby food ask at the pet store u should get the kind that lets the parents feed it to there young themselvs.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

if the parents see the baby food they might mate nowing thres food 4 the young also birds breed at a differnt time of year what year is it there wer u r?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

oh, ok, thats not really necessary either; a good basic diet with healthy extras offered is all that are needed to breed budgies. an online search will give you an idea of what foods are best to offer along with their seed, and most parent birds will eat what they need to feed the babies, even if its not a familiar food. the best bet is to get your birds used to eating them before trying to breed, though, so that they are at optimum health *before* going to nest. ive seen the nestling food offered in pet stores, which im guessing is what you mean? i never used it for my flock.


----------

